# Eroticload.net Rechnung u Mahnung erhalten



## derGerd (3 Mai 2009)

Hallo

ein guter Bekannter hat sich bei eroticload.net mit seinem realen Vor- und Nachnamen, seinem Wohnort und der Mailadresse angemeldet. Er folgte dem Link "kostenlos Registrieren"

Nach etlichen Wochen bekam er eine Mail mit einer Rechnung von 1,95 € ! und genau 7 Tage später eine Mahnung.

Frage: Wie jetzt vorgehen.

Ich habe empfohlen die Emails zu ignorieren. Die Absender haben keine vollständigen Adressdaten wie Strasse und Ortteil. Diese können sie auch nicht über die IP ermitteln da diese nur den Strafverfolgungsbehörden zugänglich sind.

Ist das so richtig ? Wie sehen das andere hier in diesem Forum?

vielen Dank und
beste Grüße

Gerd


----------



## nich-mit-mir (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Eroticload.net Rechnung u Mahnung erhalten*



derGerd schrieb:


> Wie sehen das andere



Ich sehe da nur eine Domain die zu verkaufen ist, mehr nicht


----------



## webwatcher (4 Mai 2009)

*AW: Eroticload.net Rechnung u Mahnung erhalten*



nich-mit-mir schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nur eine Domain die zu verkaufen ist, mehr nicht



Es dürfte sich um einen Tippfehler handeln. Da aber die vermutliche Seite gegen  deutsches Recht verstößt 

Thread closed


----------

